# Gila Monsters and DWA



## Hoxton (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for some more information on Gila Monsters and the DWA application process from anyone who has experience with them.

I've absorbed everything I can find on them including Daniel Beck's book, all the videos online and the posts on this forum. I don't feel there's much more I can learn in regards to them without being able to see them in person. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find anywhere in the UK that would offer that service, most of the sites and links in the forum are from pre 2012 and don't lead anywhere.

The husbandry isn't far out of the realm of other lizards I've kept, except for the much bigger need to watch your fingers, would anyone be able to run through the process of obtaining the DWA license for Gila Monsters specifically? Will handling of other lizards be enough or will there be a requirement for hours with Gila Monsters specifically, either way does anyone know where I would be able to get hours with a Gila Monster?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoxton said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some more information on Gila Monsters and the DWA application process from anyone who has experience with them.
> 
> I've absorbed everything I can find on them including Daniel Beck's book, all the videos online and the posts on this forum. I don't feel there's much more I can learn in regards to them without being able to see them in person. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find anywhere in the UK that would offer that service, most of the sites and links in the forum are from pre 2012 and don't lead anywhere.
> 
> ...


There is no requirement for previous experience, what is needed is housing that meets your Local Authority requirement.
Your best approach is to contact them, speak to the licencing officer, and see what they expect.
Bearing in mind that most if not all licencing officers have no knowledge of the species, you can then see how bizarre this all this.


----------



## Hoxton (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the information, I just thought handling would help with my application.


----------

